# Taurus Millennium Pro 9mm



## mmasteve (Jul 5, 2007)

i was wondering about ammo. ive shot about 8 boxes threw it and today it keep not wanting to fire. i was using Blazers which i have always used in the past, u could see were the firing pin had been striking the primer but it wouldnt fire and that was the case on about 4 different bullets. i thought it was the ammo that was bad. but my buddy put those 4 in his S&W M&P and it shot them with no problem. i was wondering if maybe the taurus just had a weaker firing pin in them and the ammo wasnt as good as the others in the box or what. any help would do or advice on what type of ammo to use would help thanks


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Have you tried other ammo? I understand that some brands have harder primers than others. Is the fireing pin channel clear? Gunk can get in there and foul the works.
My best advice would be to ask the Taurus shooters over at TaurusArmed.net. I don't own a Mil Pro, but more than likely someone who does can point you in the right direction.


----------



## albinorhino (Dec 21, 2007)

i have a pt111 pro and i have shot 9mm magtech and winchester probably 600 rounds and have not have 1 round not fire so maybe try those brands in your gun


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

Clean the firing pin (striker channel). Dirt and crud builds up easily. Then leave it dry so the oil does not create more junk.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Is 2nd strike capability making for a weak strike?*

Hmm.. I would use Federal or American rounds as I have never had problems with them. I also use WWB with no problem.


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

Dirt and crud is formed by all, some more than other but striker fired pistols need to have the striker/firing pin channel kept clean and dry. Hammer fired guns do not have as much of a problem but still need to be cleaned. You wouldn't run your car with dirty old oil I hope, so clean your gun.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

You Tube Video:





in it he says that 180 grain ammo has been known to create stress cracks in the frame. has anyone else heard this?


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

You Tube Video:





in it he says that 180 grain ammo has been known to create stress cracks in the frame. has anyone else heard this?


----------

